# New RAPIDSHARE Downloader



## passion_unlimitedd (Mar 14, 2008)

Download Elephant Downloader from here and enjoy downloading from RAPIDSHARE. go to options, settings, reconnector and set u r dialing option for u r broadband and elephant will automatically disconnect and reconnect once u r current download is finished and starts next download automatically provided u have added all the download links.

just download and unzip the file in a folder and run it from there. no need to install the software. it works fine in windows xp not tested in vista yet.

*DOWNLOAD LINK*


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 14, 2008)

but why in tutorials?


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Mar 14, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> but why in tutorials?



I am confused... where should u put it ?

Mods pls do the needful...


----------



## VexByte (Mar 25, 2008)

*Is this working ?*


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 25, 2008)

not working.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 25, 2008)

Isn't this illegal ? but haven't reported the thread ...


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 25, 2008)

I also feel it is illegal


----------



## djmykey (Mar 26, 2008)

My 2 cents: 

I don't think that this is illegal because:

We are not bypassing the wait period or is the thread starter distributing any Premium user names and passwords. So I think its quite legal.

Now if you say that rapidshare loses its clicks then, I just now visited the Rapidshare page and it doesn't seem to have ads. And if ur as generous as some of us out here then if you download any stuff from RS give it a click just for the sake.

And if rapidshare cannot fix the changing IP thing then may god help them coz its their problem so its not really illegal.

@ passion_unlimitedd: - Thanks a lot man, coz you have shared with us such a thing that had made my life a little more cozy. Thanks a lot dude !!


----------



## legolas (Mar 26, 2008)

Come on guys, a software that just holds on during the waiting period, but just automates the work so that you don't have to wait and do it manually... how is it illegal?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 26, 2008)

Does it work with static ip?


----------



## karnivore (Mar 26, 2008)

But is it working ?????


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 26, 2008)

karnivore said:


> But is it working ?????



It's not working.
I tried it myself.
Read the thread carefully. I have replied b4 also.


----------



## Renny (Mar 26, 2008)

Doesnt work.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 26, 2008)

I am happy with my USDownloader.


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Mar 26, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> Doesnt work.



new version arrived, links updated in the first post. previous version stopped working because rapidshare guys changed their captcha. i am using and its working fine.


----------



## hullap (Mar 26, 2008)

Im happy with my Dynamic Ip


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Mar 26, 2008)

ax3 said:


> am afraid 2 use these kinda software .... in past i have tried them & downloaded a corrupt file with 100% completion ....
> 
> so i use the freeky way [waiting timer] .... downloading through browser only without any tweaking ......



try it once u wont regret i guess ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 26, 2008)

you should have hosted this program on mediafire. Rapidshare sucks to the extreme. Don't make us use it unnessasarily.


----------



## hullap (Mar 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> you should have hosted this program on mediafire. Rapidshare sucks to the extreme. Don't make us use it unnessasarily.


actually its related to the rapidshare points.
he used his id and uploaded it. now ppl will download this so therefor, he will have more points. thats hwy he did it


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 26, 2008)

so this the same old trick....used by spammers???
i cant believe, i fell in the trick.


----------



## legolas (Mar 26, 2008)

You know, for specific sections, people who have earned the respect out of integrity only should be able to post/ post links. This sort of attitude only causes irritation.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 27, 2008)

^^the problem arises when we have a really really old user like passion_unlimited. Here, oldies are respected a lot.

But still, what hullap said might be true or false. We first need to confirm that.


----------



## djmykey (Mar 27, 2008)

The downloader works for me and if you guys r ranting about the Rapidshare points there here goes: -

This is the homepage, and this is the download link.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 27, 2008)

djmykey said:


> The downloader works for me and if you guys r ranting about the Rapidshare points there here goes: -
> 
> This is the homepage, and this is the download link.


once again an RS link ?


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

^ ^ what's wrong with RS? (even though I personally prefer Mihd for downloading)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 27, 2008)

legolas said:


> ^ ^ what's wrong with RS? (even though I personally prefer Mihd for downloading)


1.4 minute wait to get download ticket
no download manager support
verification and all that crap
attempt to force us to go premium
terrible download speeds
download limits on IP Address

want more ?


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

^ ^  Who Kay. Forget I asked.


----------



## hullap (Mar 27, 2008)

WTF hte ppl on *sk.online7casino.com/E-Update.htm have too posted a rapidshare link


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

^ ^ don't bother, he is not convinced with RS. it was his personal opinion.


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Mar 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> you should have hosted this program on mediafire. Rapidshare sucks to the extreme. Don't make us use it unnessasarily.





hullap said:


> actually its related to the rapidshare points.
> he used his id and uploaded it. now ppl will download this so therefor, he will have more points. thats hwy he did it



don't just jump into conclusion. checkout this site and the download link provided by them.

*sk.online7casino.com/E-Update.htm


----------



## redhat (Mar 27, 2008)

^^
Its pretty simple, they have posted it on RS so that people will download it and they will earn collector's points....
Soon, they get 10,000 points and they get a free premium account....


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Mar 27, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> so this the same old trick....used by spammers???
> i cant believe, i fell in the trick.





legolas said:


> You know, for specific sections, people who have earned the respect out of integrity only should be able to post/ post links. This sort of attitude only causes irritation.





MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^the problem arises when we have a really really old user like passion_unlimited. Here, oldies are respected a lot.
> 
> But still, what hullap said might be true or false. We first need to confirm that.



i never tried to spam this forum. thts why being such an old member my post count is negligible. i use this forum mainly to increase my knowledge and to share whatever i feel may help others. you can check my posts and will find most r questions asked. i am really hurt by your comments.


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

@Passion_unlimited, I am sorry for posting it. I understood what was happening after posting it. I am terribly sorry. The rapidshare link by the developers led to my misunderstanding.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 27, 2008)

sorry dude...i said it coz..sometimes the forum and most of torrent sites are flooded with fake files known as RS downloader or somethin else...

sorry dude


----------



## hullap (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry passion_unlimited
i actually didnt see the poster and thought it had been posted by sumone new

SORRY


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Mar 27, 2008)

legolas said:


> @Passion_unlimited, I am sorry for posting it. I understood what was happening after posting it. I am terribly sorry. The rapidshare link by the developers led to my misunderstanding.





dOm1naTOr said:


> sorry dude...i said it coz..sometimes the forum and most of torrent sites are flooded with fake files known as RS downloader or somethin else...
> 
> sorry dude





hullap said:


> Sorry passion_unlimited
> i actually didnt see the poster and thought it had been posted by sumone new
> 
> SORRY



hey guys its ok !! i can understand. just felt bad abt the comments. its ok now.. no hard feelings.


----------



## ismart (Apr 11, 2008)

not working......


----------



## jamsus (Apr 12, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> Isn't this illegal ? but haven't reported the thread ...



What do u mean by illegal? Do u mean downloading from arpidshare is illegal?
If yes than I m agree to some extent, caus many of people dowloads illegal material from rapidshare. No need to say Rapidshare contains 95% of illegal material.

But I don't agree if u say taht downloading through Elephant Downloader is illegal. Read carefully how it worx. It just automates all work of downloading > disconnecting > downloading > disconnecting. In other way u has to do all this manually, so nothing is illegal in it.


----------



## Ecko (Apr 12, 2008)

(E)lephant worls like charm
See my blog for details , I've posted a thread there

If it isn't working try CryptLoad or Rapidshare Downloader (RSD 0.537)


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Apr 12, 2008)

Ecko said:


> (E)lephant worls like charm
> See my blog for details , I've posted a thread there
> 
> If it isn't working try CryptLoad or Rapidshare Downloader (RSD 0.537)



yeah its been great.


----------

